# 1970 wagon parts?



## RatWagon (Jun 9, 2016)

So I just picked up a 1970 lemans wagon. thing is real solid and it's a complete roller (besides front bumper and header panel). I paid $500 for the ol girl. i just plan to go through the brakes and suspension and drive it on the road as it looks. I have a cracked tail light and cannot find ANY wagon parts online. Anyone know where i can find parts for this thing? I mean, it's pretty ugly, for now i can put red tape over the lense and send it. I will try to post pics of the car tomorrow.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RatWagon said:


> So I just picked up a 1970 lemans wagon. thing is real solid and it's a complete roller (besides front bumper and header panel). I paid $500 for the ol girl. i just plan to go through the brakes and suspension and drive it on the road as it looks. I have a cracked tail light and cannot find ANY wagon parts online. Anyone know where i can find parts for this thing? I mean, it's pretty ugly, for now i can put red tape over the lense and send it. I will try to post pics of the car tomorrow.


That's going to be a tough one. Try Frank's Pontiac at Frank's Pontiac Parts I would email him as he may be able to provide a source if he doesn't have it.

Other place, place an ad in Hemmings. Join the POIC club which is strictly for Pontiacs where you can also place a want ad.

Other options are hit every swap meet within a 250 mile radius of your home as they often have vendors selling NOS taillight lenses.

Another option, - go custom if th car doesn't have to be original.


----------



## RatWagon (Jun 9, 2016)

thanks.. yeah car does not need to be original whatsoever. I poured some mystery oil in the cylinders last night in hopes of freeing up the engine. I decided to look over the whole car a little better. inside is a bunch of random parts, and I came across a mint tail light housing! I hooked up power and tested everything, looks like all but the blower motor work. not bad considering it has sat for 24 years lol. i'll try joining that club and we have a really good swap meet an hour from my house once a month


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Taillight lenses for the '70-72 LeMans wagon are *extremely* hard to find. Have been for the last 15 years. As a longtime restorer/collector/vendor that travels and still boneyards, and am hardcore into '70-72's, can relate there are a few '70-72 wagons still out there in the country yards that rarely crush. Their tail light lenses were typically the first pieces to be sold. Personally have pulled and sold nearly a dozen singles over the years, most were pulled in the mid '80's-late 90's. Have been fortunate to get into several old dealership parts buyouts, such large '60's-70's dealership parts stock deals are near non existant anymore. Having worked hundreds iof swap meets including POCI & GTOAA Nat's, many times, along with monster meets like Spring Carlisle, the old Pate, seriously doubt such NOS lenses will appear at any local swappers. 

As Jim mentioned, you're better off subscribing to POCI Smoke and running a want ad. Would also join the Performance Years forum (max performance) and run a wanted ad. The PY forum has a mass readership. If near OH in early August, it would be worth walking the swap meet at Norwalk and striking up a repoire with, and leaving a card with many of the more organized swapper vendors. Dont be surprised to be asked $75-100 apiece on used lenses. Good luck with your search!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.taillightking.com/

Not sure if this helps but he has quite a selection. Got an NOS dome lense for my 1961 Oldsmobile from him.


----------



## RatWagon (Jun 9, 2016)

well I failed to free up the ol Pontiac block. looks like she's getting the LS treatment. I have an lq4 6.0 I am planning to freshen up with a nice cam and some headwork and i'll toss that in. I was tossing around the idea of dropping in my 8.1 I have sitting around but the 6.0 should suffice


----------

